# Nachladen von Frames



## Micha.79 (16. Jan 2007)

(Habe in einem anderen Forum keine Antwort auf diese Frage bekommen)

Hallo, möchte ein frameset nachladen und nutze folgendes script.
die hauptseite wird nachgeladen, aber nicht die unterseite die ich ursprünglich geöffnet habe.

dieses script steht im index:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function frameda() {
var dokument=location.search;
if(dokument)
frames.frame_haupt.location.href=dokument.substring(1,dokument.length);
}
//-->
</script>

</head>

<frameset frameborder=0 border=0 rows="162,*" onLoad="frameda()"> 
  <frame src="frame_oben.htm" name="frame_oben" noresize scrolling=no target="frame_haupt">
  <frameset cols="38,*"> 
    <frame src="frame_links.htm" name="frame_links" noresize scrolling=no>
    <frameset rows=*,67> 
      <frame src="startseite.htm" name="frame_haupt" noresize scrolling="auto" target="_self">
      <frame src="frame_unten.htm" name="frame_unten" noresize scrolling=no target="frame_haupt">
    </frameset>
```

dieses script steht in der unterseite:


```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function ladeframenach() {
if(!parent.index)
location.href="http://www.xyz.de/index.htm?" + location.pathname;
}
//-->
</script>
```

das script habe ich von folgender seite: http://robert-ionescu.de/giga-faq/fa.../frames.html?1

hat jemand ein vorschlag, warum das nicht funktioniert??

gruß
micha.79


----------



## AlArenal (16. Jan 2007)

Micha.79 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (Habe in einem anderen Forum keine Antwort auf diese Frage bekommen)



Und in welchem Zusammenhang steht dein Problem mit dem Forumtitel "Java Applets & Java Webstart"?


----------



## Micha.79 (16. Jan 2007)

Ups sorry, falls das nicht in der richtigen kategorie gelandet ist. als subtitel stand nur:"Alles zur Programmierung von Java Applets..." Da dachte ich.....


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2007)

Micha.79 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ups sorry, falls das nicht in der richtigen kategorie gelandet ist. als subtitel stand nur:"Alles zur Programmierung von Java Applets..." Da dachte ich.....


Es geht dabei um Java, Javascript ist eine ganz andere Sprache  :wink:


----------



## VdA (16. Jan 2007)

JavaScript ist nicht gleich Java
 :wink:


> <script language="JavaScript">


----------



## VdA (16. Jan 2007)

*lol* eigentlich sollte das "<script language="JavaScript">" heißen :shock:


----------



## Micha.79 (16. Jan 2007)

ok, danke hat ich nicht so auf dem schirm, aber na klar. habe auch schon die richtige kategorie gefunden. vielleicht kann  der moderator diesen thread  zu "verirrte javascripts fragen" verschieben.


----------

